# Cockatiel and Canary ?



## mmm273 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I have one cockatiel ( i think its male ) , can he live with one canary in some cage ?

sorry for my bed ENG.


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Canaries are usually solitary birds unless its breeding season. I wouldn't advise keeping them in the same cage. Canaries like finches should be kept in long flight cages rather than the taller ones we usually keep cockatiels in. I have all 3 birds and keep them all in their own cage.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmm273 (May 11, 2012)

I'm not afraid of the cage, but I worry about to Cockatiel dont kill canary---


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

charisse12 said:


> Canaries are usually solitary birds unless its breeding season. I wouldn't advise keeping them in the same cage. Canaries like finches should be kept in long flight cages rather than the taller ones we usually keep cockatiels in. I have all 3 birds and keep them all in their own cage.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


I don't know anything about canaries, but cockatiels also do better in wider cages than taller cages because they move side to side better than up to down. Most users here keep theit cockatiels in wide and tall cages simply because bigger is better, but if I had to coose between a short and wide cage and a skinny and tall one I would choose the short and wide because it is better for the birds.


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

The canary will be unhappy living in the same cage with a larger bird. I don't believe the cockatiel will kill it but they are more powerful and it wouldn't take much for a cockatiel to hurt a small canary. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also too cockatiels like having their own space, they have a personal bubble and most smaller birds don't understand that. This would give the tiel a reason to attack the canary so its best to house them separately.


----------

